# Borrego Springs/Idlewild/Julian Accomodations?



## consciouspilot (Feb 25, 2004)

Hello all, I am heading out to San Diego area this week for a few weeks of cycling from blustery New England. Just wondering if anyone can recommend reasonable accomodations in Borrego Springs/Idlewild/Julian or even Palm Springs area East of SD. I have several routes mapped out in this area thanks to this helpful Southern California forum, and thought maybe I could glean a bit more info. Hoping to spend $50.00 - $80.00 night, nothing fancy required. I have looked online but mostly come across camping or high end resort type places. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*good choice of destinations*

I've been in Borrego Springs riding since New Years and it is a great bike destination for winter riding. There are a few motels here in this town..around 3000 winter residents..We are camping, but many cyclists stay in town..Weekdays, the motels are empty almost, Some also stay up in Warner Springs, just north of here, but that is up high at around 3500' elevation, so a bit chilly sometimes..(snow last week for a few days there) The riding round here is good and the weather can't be beat. Lots of very cool routes and very little traffic, except for some routes used by the city folks for weekend getaways to the desert. Not to be missed?..A few climbs up Montezuma grade..Mt. Palomar and Mt Laguna..some of the loops through the mts out of Julian, Borrego Springs and down near Campo, if you are willing to drive. Look for me on my DeRosa King...
Don Hanson


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Speaking of Campo, did you ever ride the old rail line (San Diego & Arizona Eastern) heading out through Goat Canyon? It's an MTB-only sort of ride, and I'm trying to find out if it's still doable; I know the railroad was in the process of reopening the line, and apparently barring cyclists, but can't find any current info.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

when in idyllwild don't eat breakfast at jo-anns and don't order the locals special (& don't look for it on menu). sorry I don't have places to stay. there is free primitive camping up on south-ridge.


----------

